# What size filter...?



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Well my old pos filter finally kicked the bucket and now my poor fish are sucking badly filtered water until i buy a new one.

The tank is a fairly well stocked 80 gallon african cichlid tank. My question is, xp3 or xp4? Im 99% sure im going with a Rena I just dont know if I should go big, or if the xp3 is fine for this size tank.

Thanks!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Better to have more and bigger filtration capacity. Make sure the trays are loaded with good bio-media (matrix, eheim substrat, bio balls, whatever your preference). I've learn(, go big or go home. XP4 has powerful outflow which can provide good water circulation. I'm running an xP4.that extra media tray and water capacity is great.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2 XP3 if I have to choose. Alternate cleaning and alternate water flow.

BTW, have Rena intake heater if you are interested.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, I also recommend 2 filters over a single as per gk's post. I've been running dual canisters if possible on all my tanks.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

hahahah on my 80 gallon african tank I run an FX5 and a 405, and sitting around I have an aqua clear 70 just in case


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd go with an FX 5. I have an FX 5 and two aquaclears in my 72 gallon


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have 2-XP3s on my 75G and they work great.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm running a xp4 and a eheim 2217 on a 90 gallon tank. I'm going to be trading the xp4 for a eheim 2080 in a few days and the xp4 will be for sale. this weekend.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice dave! love the 2080
all this 2 cannister talk tho i might have to get a second in a year when my fish have grown a bit


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I run an FX5 and an AC110 on my HEAVILY stocked 10 - they just manage to keep up


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the info! I think I may aim for 2 xp3s. Though at the moment 1 will have to do.


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

gklaw said:


> 2 XP3 if I have to choose. Alternate cleaning and alternate water flow.
> 
> BTW, have Rena intake heater if you are interested.


What size heater is it?


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i use 2fx5 and a xp4 on my 175 . just dont care for the ehimes they leake and there flow rate is not verry good


----------

